# Kindle shmindle!!!



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, my name's Stephen Melling and I write horror. Not _just_ horror. My stuff might be classified as speculative(not even sure what that means, but it sounds good) Well, cutting to the quick. I've been submitting my stuff for years with reasonable success in the shorter fiction markets. My first Kindle book, a horror novel entitled WOLFKIND started life as a screenplay many moons ago(hur hur), and was actually optioned for a time. I rewrote the story as a novel and sent it out here and there and my word, does it take time! You could lose 10 years with a dozen rejections, or worse, the maybes. I could feel myself growing old, for Pete's sake. Well, God bless the sweet music of Kindle, for it called to me and I'm whistling its tune and dancing its jig. I sincerely hope Kindlers will be receptive to my book, whenever it goes live. I intend to add a collection of all my published - and unpublished - shorts to Kindle later next month. (I'm smiling now)Kindle has quietly breathed new life into readers and writers alike. And that's encouraging.

All the best, Stephen Melling


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stephen--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! We hope it goes live soon!

KindleBoards is a Kindle Fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice review, Stephen.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

Welcome to the horror show! And Wolfkind sounds cool. It can take awhile, but reviews are like gold so congratulations on your first. I'd suggest including a page count on your product description. A lot of readers complain about that. But best of luck to you!


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Why thankyou, Sean. And best of luck to your good self.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Kelvecion said:


> I've generated a free coupon for my Novel Wolfkind, valid now and until the end of august.
> 
> Coupon code for *Wolfkind* is WT96H
> 
> ...


I will be checking this out today!! Thank you


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

*Wolfkind* on amazon with my first review...someone said reviews are like gold dust. How right they were! 

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Wolfkind-ebook/dp/B00589CJH0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317059267&sr=8-1

On Wolfkind...
"Good story and a good read..." Stephen Gallagher, bestselling author/screenwriter, creator of the hit show The Eleventh Hour.

Stephen-


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Seasonal Wishes to one and all.

WOLFKIND is available now for free promotional download at smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/71575

Coupon Code: GX59L

My regards...

Review:

"Good story and good read, well-managed conclusion with all the right things happening in the right order. The characters were fresh and thought-through and although the 'they live among us' notion has been done before, the setup and the back-story were persuasive and felt newly-minted. I really liked the idea of the Wolfkind community living like the Amish or the Moravians, the whole moral-responsibility issue of their attempts to contain their 'virus', and the destructive nature of the religious guilt Barlow uses as a tool. Nice that Barlow did what he did for the best, but harm still came of it... quite a subtle and truthful-feeling outcome...I was impressed by the ending, which was very sure-footed and hit all the right notes in the right sequence."

Stephen Gallagher, best selling author of White Bizango, Red. Red Robin and creator of the hit TV show, The Eleventh Hour.

My best.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

For a limited time only my novel *WOLFKIND* is available for a free promotional download at AMAZON.COM

LINK: http://www.amazon.com/Wolfkind-ebook/dp/B00589CJH0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327705179&sr=8-1

My regards...

Review:

"Good story and good read, well-managed conclusion with all the right things happening in the right order. The characters were fresh and thought-through and although the 'they live among us' notion has been done before, the setup and the back-story were persuasive and felt newly-minted. I really liked the idea of the Wolfkind community living like the Amish or the Moravians, the whole moral-responsibility issue of their attempts to contain their 'virus', and the destructive nature of the religious guilt Barlow uses as a tool. Nice that Barlow did what he did for the best, but harm still came of it... quite a subtle and truthful-feeling outcome...I was impressed by the ending, which was very sure-footed and hit all the right notes in the right sequence."

Stephen Gallagher, best selling author of White Bizango, Red. Red Robin and creator of the hit TV show, The Eleventh Hour.

My best,

Stephen Melling


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Big thanks to the 1000 plus readers who downloaded WOLFKIND during its free promotional period. (I would greatly appreciate any reviews!!!)

Still available at discounted rate at AMAZON.COM

http://www.amazon.com/Wolfkind-ebook/dp/B00589CJH0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329339930&sr=1-1

"Good story and good read, well-managed conclusion with all the right things happening in the right order. The characters were fresh and thought-through and although the 'they live among us' notion has been done before, the setup and the back-story were persuasive and felt newly-minted. I really liked the idea of the Wolfkind community living like the Amish or the Moravians, the whole moral-responsibility issue of their attempts to contain their 'virus', and the destructive nature of the religious guilt Barlow uses as a tool. Nice that Barlow did what he did for the best, but harm still came of it... quite a subtle and truthful-feeling outcome...I was impressed by the ending, which was very sure-footed and hit all the right notes in the right sequence."

Stephen Gallagher, best selling author of White Bizango, Red. Red Robin and creator of the hit TV show, The Eleventh Hour.

My best,

Stephen Melling


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep, from AMAZON.COM.

*WOLFKIND*
They're Feral, Ferocious, and they're for hire.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Wolfkind-ebook/dp/B00589CJH0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343835779&sr=8-1&keywords=wolfkind


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Free to Download from Amazon.com 

*
WOLFKIND*
They're Feral, Ferocious, and they're for hire.

DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://www.amazon.com/Wolfkind-ebook/dp/B00589CJH0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350289089&sr=1-1&keywords=wolfkind

Regards,

Stephen


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

I got another couple of reviews! Well, one was great and the other average. My problem with the second one is the reviewer filled the text with huge spoliers. Amazon refuse to insert the word 'spoiler' as a mandatory header and nor will the reviewer. I feel a little agrieved at this treatment. I don't mind negative reviews(not that this one was particular negative)but I don't think there's any call for spoilers, at least not without prior warning. If any like-minded writers out there agree with me, I'd greatly appreciate a vote down on that particular review. My thanks.

Anyway, WOLFKIND is still a free Amazon.com Download

"_They're Feral, Ferocious, and they're for hire_..."

DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://www.amazon.com/Wolfkind-ebook/dp/B00589CJH0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1353338280&sr=1-1&keywords=wolfkind 
Regards,

Stephen


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

WOLFKIND is free once again on AMAZON.COM. A few new reviews have come in since I last posted. Many, many thanks for that.

Well, if you feel at all inclined, please do take a free download.

DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://www.amazon.com/Wolfkind-ebook/dp/B00589CJH0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1353338280&sr=1-1&keywords=wolfkind

Regards

Stephen-


----------

